# PRE RUT SCENTS AND LURES???.......



## markHOYT311 (Jul 10, 2007)

what are some PRE RUT deer scentes and lures that work well this time of year?...what are some names of the ones you guys are useing and how do you use them and make them work the best!...
thanks for helping me!!, i will really appreciate your input

THAKS AGAIN
Mark V


----------

